# mellow puppy - mellow adult?



## maxhoey (Apr 4, 2012)

My family is interested in a Vizsla pup. The dog will get lots of time with the active kids, but I worry about days where the dog is not exercised more than a 1/2 hour. I have spoken with a very reputable and established breeder who suggested I purchase the most mellow of the 4 male pups he had in the litter. He suggested the mellow pup will likely maintain the mellow disposition. I have read a ton on selecting a puppy> The breeder's suggestion seems to be the concensus. We would love a mellow vizsla, if that is possible. Can a good breeder determine mature dog disposition b puppy characteristics? thanks for any help on this.


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Kinda off topic, i picked out the "runt" the breeder said she be small or smaller size. Wel 2 wks later shes a moose and im thinking mellow dog will come with age. Not really predictible


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The words "mellow" & "Vizsla" do NOT go together. Get yourself a lab if you are looking for something mellow. 1/2 hour of exercise isn't anywhere near adequate for a Vizsla and you will have major behavior problems. I wonder about the motivation of a breeder who pretends to have "mellow" V pups for sale. Our Riley was the most laid-back of all the puppies and she requires at least 2 hrs of exercise daily.... not what I would call "mellow" at all.

Also, a reputable breeder will have all pups sold before they are even born. Look elsewhere for your pup and it sounds like a V won't be the right dog for your family (IMHO).


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the half hour exercise bit is scaring me, if you're potential pup isn't going to get the mental and *physical* stimulation it requires I'd say that you'll get behaviour/destructive issues with it. A well exercised and tired vizsla is a happy one. As threefsh suggested, maybe look for a less demanding breed imo.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with the others that maybe a V isn't for you.

However, I would go one step further and suggest that if you have to leave a dog all day on a regular basis and can't exercise it I feel that is not fair to any dog not just a V . If you are away for long periods during the day how are you going to house train a pup let alone feed it 4 x a day - perhaps a cat would be a better alternative. :-X

Thank you for being responsible for thinking about this problem before you get a pup.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have one of the most relaxed, chilled out Vislas i've ever come across... and I have been exposed to loads of different Vizslas. He "ONLY" requires two hours exercise off lead per day to remain a happy contented boy. If half an hour is all you can manage, perhaps a cat is a better option....


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My almost 14 week-old is more mellow than my 2yr-old V. She actually remembers to stop and breathe during her runs!  

Two hours of off-leash run + constructive training is a minimum every-day exercise if you want your V. to be happy, IMHO. The biggest challenge is when Vs are young - they have all this energy but you can't overwork them. So you have to be very creative with different exercise types and training. 1/2h is very little... Can't imagine any dog would be happy with 1/2h


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

No doubt this will be an unpopular opinion on this forum, which is a collection of mostly Vizsla lovers/owners.

#1 - never spend more time with your dog than you do with your spouse, significant other or children. They need you and your time as much or more than your pets

#2 - never under estimate the value of children in keeping your dog entertained and exercised. My daughter with 3 young children had been taking care of my puppy during the day. He would come home exhausted. Why? Constant play with my hyper active grand children.

#3 - It is more important that you spend time with the dog than it is to simply exercise her for two hours a day. Petting, playing, training, walking, off lead runs, grooming, etc is all time spent with her and establishes a tight bond. Good for both of you.

#4 - Exercise should take the form of something that you both enjoy doing. Maybe it is hiking for you and off lead running for him. Walks, running, frisbee, catch & retrieve, etc all count. It should also be something that you can regularly work into your daily schedule. If you both enjoy it then you both look forward to it.

I haven't found my Nitro to be more active or need more exercise than my Setters. I take them for off lead runs or field training or hunting when ever possible, but most of their exercise comes in a fenced in back yard and on lead walks in the neighborhood. The walks generally range from 30 to 60 minutes, seldom more. However, I do spend time playing with them and physically bonding with them daily. The dogs are in great shape and well behaved. They are not destructive nor would I consider them hyper active like I do my grand children


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

My breeder says that a V energy level is similar to all sporting breeds (or should be). The individual differences are determined by, first, genetics, second by food (diets for "performing" dogs versus diets for "regular" companion dogs) and third, by fitness state. 

The more the dog is exercised, the more it can take without getting tired - just like a human workout. If you feed a specially formulated high-energy diet and don't burn that energy, the dog is going to go nuts. Some field-trial people feed Pro Plan Performance and run the dogs on ATVs to build endurance and speed. Of course their dogs are going to be high energy runners, and the fastest running well-trained FT winners will sire offspring. 

If you want a more mellow Vizsla, perhaps you could check out the show-ring/hunt lines versus the field trial lines. But, in all honesty, like all sporting and herding dogs they have a higher energy level by definition and the hallmark of breeding in the US to have dual show/hunt lines.

That said, some people I know alternate a day of day care followed by a day of half hour to an hour exercise. Others need to let them run off leash for 2 hours a day. It comes down to the individual bloodlines and your lifestyle. 

The best predictor, if you really want one, is if this sire and dam have been bred before, because the current litter is likely to be similar to the previous litter in most critical aspects (conformation, temperament and energy levels). If not, you can google the parents and grandparents to see what stock they come from.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Aimless1*, your advice is really good, actually  It really depends on a V. puppy though. There is no way I would have had Sophie playing with little kids! The kids would be scarred for life haha! So extremely full of energy, nippy, jumpy, always on the go, never-ever-stopping, always roaming... It would just be dangerous!  Now my little Pacsirta would be a great playmate for 4 year-olds and up.


----------



## maxhoey (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! What great advice from Ozkar and Mischief - 2 likely smug self absorbed knuckleheads, who by the way didn't really read the post before they hyperventilated about the proposed period of exercise. No, a cat is not what we are looking for, just some advice from knowledgeable dog owners. We have a large 1 acre property that the dog will have unlimited access too, - like all day. Also, we are surrounded by parks and trails that we utilize often. Moreover, the dog will be "alone" no more than 2 hours at a time. Very busy house and lots of socialization.

The breeder is very reputable and the lines he has bred are very well respected. The point of the post was to simply verify what he suggested may be the disposition of the puppy over the long haul. For those of you with a brain that offered well reasoned responses, thanks for your efforts. For the self-absorbed knuckleheads, get a life, and maybe a cat while your at it! Being a dope behind your computer keyboard suggests to me that you're a coward. Nice job


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxhoey

I understand you want help but coming onto a forum means you are asking for advice by the members of the forum. If you don't agree with the advice you don't need to call people names or take such offense. Simply ignoring the advice that you don't find helpful would be a better tact. 

To answer your post. If your dog gets just 30mins exercise on some days that's fine. Just like he or she might get more than 3 hours one day and be a bit more tired he or she might get less exercise on some days which means that the next day they might have lots of energy.

One thing to consider is that as a pup you won't really be able to leave them unattended in the 1 acre area as when they are young they will dig and eat everything they shouldn't so it can be a bit difficult at first. It tends to be a case of they are either in their crate/contained room or being supervised. Hope this helps and please take a breath you will need it for your pup!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

@maxhoey: If you had read through any of the forum posts beforehand, you'd realize you just insulted one of the most respected members on here. 

1 acre property is a plus, if you will be out on the property with the dog for exercise time. Vs would rather be with you, so they (in my experience) won't go out to exercise without your companionship. They are not dogs that like to be kenneled either, although they can be crate trained. 2 hours or less of being alone is actually ideal for this breed.

To answer your original question, I would never call a V "mellow", but there definitely will be puppies with more laid-back personalities in each litter and, yes, this will follow them as they mature. As Ozkar says, though, even the more laid-back Vs need 2 hours minimum of exercise.

We have heard so many horror stories on the forums about out-of-control Vs who don't get enough exercise and turn aggressive (biting, growling, etc.) that we'd rather pi** someone off than have them get a dog that will be stuck in miserable living conditions and then be dumped at a shelter.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

> Moreover, the dog will be "alone" no more than 2 hours at a time.


I don't think you need to worry about exercise if the dog will be crated 2 hours a day and be around people and engaged the rest of the time without being confined.

Personally, I would be less comfortable just taking a breeder's word that the most mellow puppy in a litter is going to grow up to the most mellow adult. It sounds to me like too much of an oversimplification and I would prefer more certainty and less potential conflict of interest. 

Did the breeder indicate that he will let you have first choice in picking any puppy from the litter? If you're not planning to compete in conformation or hunting and the breeder still lets you have the first choice, I would be very skeptical, personally, about anything descriptive the breeder says ("great litter!", "amazing puppies!", "mellow temperament").


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

Honestly, I've come across many different types of V owners. Not everyone wants the same pup or the same type of resulting behavior from their pup, but there's NO NEED for *name calling*.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeebuz, Maxhoey...relax.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Maxhoey i truly apologize for offending you it was not my intention. However my comments were based on the questions you asked. perhaps if you had given more information such as you have in your reply i may have added further information. but my comments still stand.

Please try not to be so critical of those who you don't really know. The other member you abused is a really lovely online person and certainly didn't deserve such scathing criticism. Me...well yes i am a self absorbed knucklhead. But i do have some experience with dogs and share my life with two Vizsla boys and a GSP girl. 

As for being a coward.........don't poke the bear, it's bark is way less than it's bite. If you live in Australia please feel free to drop by any time your ready and i will happily demonstrate my cowardice..........bring a few friends however as you will need someone to take you home............


----------



## maxhoey (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a great reference site with a good deal helpful information. When you tell someone to get a cat or a clue, without knowing the full extent of the question, you invite criticism because you sound self absorbed and ridiculous. Quite frankly, if the you didn't have any constructive suggestions, you should not have replied. If you're offended, you should refrain from making ridiculous comments in the future! Whether you're the most respected or least respected member of the forum, you should show people respect. That is why you got the reply you did. Again, thank you to the members who actually conveyed meaningful advice.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Our Gus is 10 months old- our breeder also said he was the most mellow puppy, and so far, I think he has been relatively mellow for a Vizsla. That may also be because everyone on this forum says Vizslas are "so high energy" and need like "4 or 6 hours" of excerise a day, which made me quite nervous. Honestly, I think our Vizsla has been just as easy or easier to deal with than lab puppies I have had in the past. And God bless you if you have 4 hours a day to spend walking or running your dog, but I think 90% of people in real life do not. 

Our puppy usually gets a short run and a long walk every day (probably 1 to 2 hours), although some days he just gets a walk, and some days (gasp) he doesn't get structured exeercise at all. He does fine! He has not destroyed our house, and besides being a shy puppy, he has been perfect in every way. I think the most importnat thing (more so than excercise) is to spend time with a Vizsla. Even if our dog gets 1/2 hour of structured exercise one day, he still spends the whole day with us, either "helping" garden in the backyard, or do housework, or sitting with us on the couch. I think with small kids and a big yard, a Vizsla would be FINE as long as he gets what he really wants most- human love and attention! I don't think there is some kind of strict exercise requirement- as long as you are a reasonable, responsible person who will love your dog, you will be fine. We do exercize ours more than we would any other dog, but it is nothing crazy. 

One caveat I would add is that I think our puppy was mellow partly because he was (and still is) very shy and scared of things. So I would just be really careful to make sure the puppy's parents are outgoing and friendly, and that the breeder has start socializing the puppy (especially around children) already!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

maxhoey said:


> This is a great reference site with a good deal helpful information. When you tell someone to get a cat or a clue, without knowing the full extent of the question, you invite criticism because you sound self absorbed and ridiculous. Quite frankly, if the you didn't have any constructive suggestions, you should not have replied. If you're offended, you should refrain from making ridiculous comments in the future! *Whether you're the most respected or least respected member of the forum, you should show people respect*. That is why you got the reply you did. Again, thank you to the members who actually conveyed meaningful advice.


OK, I will clearly state this once more. I intended no offence to you. You are reading my posts incorrectly. You asked for advice about if a mellow pup is the go? I have a mellow pup. He needs 2 hours minimum off a lead per day. I answered this in my first reply. 

As for showing respect, at no stage did I resort to criticising you, your situation or your decision. All I did was simply answer your question. I have not been disrespectful at all. If you take it this way, then you are wrong. If you consider my opinion as ridiculous comment, then once again, you have misread my reply. 

You are the one showing all the disrespect from what i can see. 


If my opinion is in contrast to yours, then please YOU respect that and refrain from resorting to insults. 

I have been on this forum for some time and have always admired the fact that all the members can all have an opinion, without others resorting to insults. You however appear to not understand this.

Is it the fact that we did not answer your question in a manner that you agreed with? If so, go post on another forum and leave us to enjoy what has been a fantastic forum up till this thread!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

For a very MELLOW POST looks like we have a HORNETS NEST LOL Your looking for answers is one of the reasons the forum is here - That is the first step to becoming a great V owner and having a great V! answers are just opinions and nothing more! and this goes for all of us DO NOT TAKE THEM TO HEART - PIKE and I are headed to the woods for his 1-2 hour off lead run - with his great nose I hope he points some WEED and I will definitly be MELLOW!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Maxhoey sorry to butt in but I don't think anyone told you to 'get a clue.'. I think you just misinterpreted people's advice that half an hour of exercise a day is not enough for most dogs

People may not always tell you what you want to hear on this forum and some people can be a bit blunt but no offence is meant. To me this forum has been invaluable in helping raise our pup. To respond by calling people 'smug knuckleheads' is not a good idea as firstly, it is rude; and secondly, you will end up alienating yourself from the forum and the good advice people can Offer you.

Also what's wrong with a cat? I would love one (unfortunately H hates them so won't be getting one any time soon..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE and I are back from the run and as usual he did a great job! As we sit here listening to my favorite Dave Mason song quote from ( It's only you and V and we just disagree - Whoa oh Whoa ) And I am very MELLOW! for Ozkar my first HARLEY was a knucklehead and next to my BSA 441 Victor the prettyest bike I have owned - not saying your pretty BUT when I hear Knucklehead that's what comes to mind LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM if he finds some......share it around over there.....some might benefit .....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I really agree with Aimless1 

Did my 30 min exercise today. Sam did 65, though.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm old enough to know and love Dave Mason, but willing to bet most here don't have a clue who he is or has heard his music. Nice lyric segway though.

Maxhoey, this forum has great people and a wealth of knowledge. Ozkar and I both tend to be more blunt than most people are accustomed to, but members here understand we're both trying to be helpful. Never our intent to intentionally insult any one, but if your skin is particularly thin you may take it that way. Please don't! You will especially appreciate Ozkar's advice if you have a training issue

Bottom line, it's okay to disagree ... respectfully. No room for name calling. It's not appreciated, not welcome and not needed.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Enjoyed the read, thanks all.

Maxhoey, if your regular routine will offer the pup more than 30 mins of excercise per day you shouldn't have a problem with the odd day (once every couple of weeks) of only 30 mins of excercise. It has been said before that "excercise" does not necessarily mean that the dog is sprinting off leash through a field. Play time in the house, tossing a ball in the yard, training excercises, etc, are all good ways to burn off that v energy.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I think he took 'get a cat' as an insult. I <3 cats.  Have two. DJ and Kenji. Hope they like our new V (eventually).


----------



## maxhoey (Apr 4, 2012)

All - thanks for the advice. I was surprised @ the get a cat line, nothing against cats, but the question really didn't have anything to do with the time we would spend with the dog. Enough chest beating, move on. The advice was great and certainly helped. Sorry if offended, just wasn't ready to get a cat. :-*


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Enjoy your new puppy if you do decide to get one and would love to see pics...viszla or no viszla


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree nothing wrong with cats. They make great toys er I mean friends for Vs.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

as a newer member here some of the "vets" do come across as "arrogant" or "know-it-alls" that like to make ppl feel belittled or stupid *(with-or-without knowing)*. 

that's why i won't ask questions here anymore.

i have a PM from a long time member stating that they had never seen the way ppl attacked me on one post...and that's from somebody that is respected.

if you want a dog get it, do the best you can and deal with what you get. just don't give it up or back. it will only be as good or as bad as you make them.......they are all dogs that want to please us, we just need to teach them how we how we want pleased.


----------



## maxhoey (Apr 4, 2012)

All - Just picked up our pup. Our 2nd vizsla. He is as good as it gets. The advice received here will no doubt help. Looney/Aimless - you guys couldn't have said it better - regards - "Max"


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Looney? no post's no reply's from PIKE and I - do not break our HEARTS! HANG in there! We need YOU!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

In our experience....our mellow puppy has stayed mellow. He is quite content to sleep in his bed and relax with the family. He gets his exercise but nothing compared to other V's on this forum. Lincoln is the happiest little guy and loves to chill just like our doxie. 

Just remember....this is just him...not all V's will be mellow like our Slinky.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the puppy max what is his name? Also.. Let's see some cute puppy pictures


----------

